# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Майский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for May 2008*
Published: May 13, 2008 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-026 - MS08-029
*Office:* MS08-026, MS08-027
*Windows:* MS08-028
*Windows Live OneCare, Microsoft Antigen, Microsoft Windows Defender, Microsoft Forefront Security:* MS08-029

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-026 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Word Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (951207)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-026.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Word*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/352856.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке объектов в .rtf файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .rtf файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке значений таблицы каскадных стилей (CSS). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Word файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Word 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Word 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Word 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Word 2007 Service Pack 1
•	Outlook 2007 Service Pack 1•	Other Office Software
•	Microsoft Word Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Word Viewer 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Office for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Works 8.0
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9.0
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-027 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Publisher Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (951208)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-027.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке объектов в Microsoft Publisher*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/352864.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в обработчике объектов при обработке заголовков объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Publisher файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*

•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Publisher 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Publisher 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Publisher 2003 Service Pack 2•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Publisher 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Publisher 2007•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Publisher 2007 Service Pack 1

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-028 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Jet Database Engine Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (950749)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-028.mspx

*Rating: Critical*

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems


*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (all editions)
•	Windows Server 2008 (all editions)

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-029 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Malware Protection Engine Could Allow Denial of Service* (952044)
*Несколько уязвимостей в Microsoft Malware Protection Engine*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/352865.php

*Rating: Moderate*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке файлов в Malware Protection Engine. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать отказ в обслуживании и перезапустить приложение.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке файлов в Malware Protection Engine. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла занять все доступное дисковое пространство. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Live OneCare
•	Microsoft Antigen for Exchange
•	Microsoft Antigen for SMTP Gateway
•	Microsoft Windows Defender
•	Microsoft Forefront Client Security
•	Microsoft Forefront Security for Exchange Server
•	Microsoft Forefront Security for SharePoint
•	Standalone System Sweeper located in Diagnostics and Recovery Toolset 6.0

----------

